

New Knowledge Sharing Site changing the way we connect with each other - KNOVVI
http://www.knovvi.com/

======
NMcool
Looks like a really interesting concept, especially if it can get some
traction. That will be the biggest challenge.

------
griechischmann
Looks pretty good, fingers crossed it picks up.

------
charlesfifth
Interesting concept thanks for the share.

------
aussie24680
Looks good.

------
thebigboylifter
Nice

